
Defending Against Hackers Took a Back Seat at Yahoo, Insiders Say - zorked
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/29/technology/yahoo-data-breach-hacking.html
======
uptown
Utter negligence:

"Ms. Mayer also rejected the most basic security measure of all: an automatic
reset of all user passwords, a step security experts consider standard after a
breach. Employees say the move was rejected by Ms. Mayer’s team for fear that
even something as simple as a password change would drive Yahoo’s shrinking
email users to other services."

